# White Bass Angelina River



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Met up with an old buddy of mine today to try to get in some fishing before the weather worsened. We launched at 7:00am and headed for some brushy points and began chunking 1/4 Road Runners with chartreuse curly tails. We had 40 by 9:00am then it shut off but we managed to complete our limits by 11:00. Had a great visit with an old bud, he's 74, and it was good to see him kicking around and still enjoying life!! Hope I am still chunking and grinding at that age.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice mess of fish. Glad you got to hang out with an old friend, nothing better than catching fish and friendship. 
Yakfishin


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice haul you got there. I think the white bass fishing is just warming up. Another week or so and we should be in "Prime Time" for them. Nothing better than catching fish with friends and family.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*white bass*

Never had them are they easy to clean. Do they have a lot of bone or what.


----------



## mbsfish (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice mess! 
Btw why do they look so beat up with cuts and gashes on their sides?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the comments fellas! 

MartyX, no they don't have alot of bones. The only thing you really have to do is shave that red layer of fat on top of the fillet. Some folks like em better than trout.

MBS, the picture is a little distorted. They got pretty slimy in the ice box.


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

did you catch them above Rayburn or in the headwaters of the lake? thanks


----------



## chunkaduceb4ugo (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice catch .. I'll be there next time


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

The way to go . Nice catches for all you young timers.... Keep FisN and Live Long Time...


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

wow! now that's a nice mess of fish! Good job. So tell me...who was showing who how to catch 'em? lol


----------

